# 7.9 FX max tire width?



## nycyclist06 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi: Does anyone know the clearance of the 7.9 FX? It comes with 700x25 tires, and the tolerances seem pretty tight both for tire width and depth at the BB. Can I run 700x32 or 700x35 on this frame/fork?


----------

